# Cage Work In Progress- Help?



## Thistle (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm currently in the process of getting this cage ready for two rats soon, it's quite bare and boring looking. Any suggestions of what I can do to make it seem more lively?
Oh, and since it's *really* hard to tell in the picture. The cage is 3 feet long, about a foot and a half tall and wide. 
I used an old ferret litter pan to put up in a high corner so they could use it as another sleeping area if they wanted to, or if they just want to climb higher.
They have a hide box under the first level.
Like I said, it's pretty much bland and boring looking. Any suggestions?
Oh and eventually, I will tear off the top door and stack another cage on top and add more levels. I just don't know what that will be possible. So for now, I want it to look as good as possible at the moment.



























Please tell me if there's anything I'm doing wrong or anything I need to do.  I'm really new to this and I will take up any suggestion ;D


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

Could you take a picture of the cage with a pop can or a water bottle near it? It would help put more perspectibe on how big it is.
One thing that's a must have for rat cages is hammocks. They love em!
More hidey houses might help, tubes to run through (as long as they are big enough so the rats won't get stuck), hanging toys, ropes, etc...


----------



## Thistle (Dec 7, 2010)

My family doesn't drink much soda, but I managed to find a lone bottle of diet mystery soda in the fridge in the garage
Behold! Better lighting and a size reference! 








Hmm. Well the lighting was good until I emailed the picture to myself. ???


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

No, that definetly helps! The first pictures made the cage look quite small.
Oh, also, what type of bedding were you planning on using?
And if you need more ideas for your cage you can look at the thread we have of people who posted pictures of their cage. That should help.


----------



## Thistle (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm planning on using carefresh bedding. It's like this soft fluffy material...
I've used it for my guinea pig when she was still alive, and I use it for my gerbils at the current moment.
I'm glad the soda can helps.  And yeah, the first pictures did make it seem small. I apologize for that.
I recently just added a cut out bottle of soda. You know, the big kind that I think are like 2 liters? I cut off the top, used a razor to poke two holes in it, then strung it with a shoelace. I'll probably have my sister sew some kind of covering on it.


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

Carefresh is good, but it can be expensive. What alot of people do (myself included) is use fleece or towels to cover the bottom of the cage. To use fleece the rats should be litter trained, I don't know if you were planning on doing that?
The soda bottle sounds like it'll work, just be sure to watch the edge of where you cut, if it's too sharp it might cut ratties feet.

By the way where are you getting your rats from? Are they boys or girls?


----------



## Thistle (Dec 7, 2010)

I don't really know how to litter train them..and I'm so used to bedding and such.

My friends rat had babies, I haven't picked out mine yet. So I haven't picked the gender.


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

HAMMOCKS!

Also, the Dollar Tree will become your new best friend. Here are some brief ideas... you have to learn to think like a rat. 

- wicker baskets in the craft section can be hung and filled with scraps of fabric
- baby blankets in the shower section can be used as bedding
- shower curtain rings can be used to hang stuff (so can zip ties, also sold there)
- TONS of plastic & metal organizers & baskets near the kitchen section can be hung or turned upside down as hide outs
- Fleecey scarves & hats can make quick hammocks
- Cat & Dog toys are all rat-friendly & can be hung or just left out to play with.

They love to climb, so give them challenging courses to get to their favorite hammocks... they will find a way!

As far as litter training goes, it's basically the same as a dog or cat. Use positive reinforcement. Some rats will choose a specific place to go all the time, so move your litter pan to that spot.


----------



## Thistle (Dec 7, 2010)

Thank you!  I'll be sure to go check it out.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

What food are you feeding the rats?
I may be mistaken but the bag next to the cage looked like Reggie Rat


----------



## Thistle (Dec 7, 2010)

That? That's my gerbil's food.  I plan to use a home made recipe for my rats.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Like a subees mix?


----------



## Thistle (Dec 7, 2010)

I have that recipe bookmarked, yes. But I want to see some firsthand comments on it before I use it. Like see other rat owners' reviews.


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

I've heard multiple times that subee's isn't that great. though I don't quite remember why. I'm sure other members could give you more detail.


----------



## Thistle (Dec 7, 2010)

Thank you. I've been looking up more recipes but thats the one I see everywhere. I should probably look into it more.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Your best bet is ordering a high quality lab block. Harlan Teklad is the most recommended and what myself and most of the members here use.

Subees is okay, but only if you have no access to lab blocks. They can be used together


----------



## Thistle (Dec 7, 2010)

I'll look into it. ;D


----------



## Zenia (Dec 3, 2010)

Capistrono said:


> I've heard multiple times that subee's isn't that great. though I don't quite remember why. I'm sure other members could give you more detail.


Some people say it is because they can pick and choose at what they like and usually end up eating the fattening bits only and growing overweight. However, I have only fed Suebees since first coming into rats and have never had that problem. There are bits they prefer not to eat (like currently my new baby boys don't like cranberries), but when I don't refill the dish until everything is eaten, they learn.


----------



## Thistle (Dec 7, 2010)

Thank you! 
I believe I read somewhere that it lacks a bit in the nutrition department, but I'm not sure since others swear by it. I hate flip floppy reviews. : but hey, nothing's perfect.

I don't think I can really order lab blocks, and I heard it's really boring and dull for a rat. I mean, I guess it makes sense. It'd be like somewhat living off granola bars...


----------



## Zenia (Dec 3, 2010)

All by itself, yeah it does... but you are supposed to pair it with a lab block (which is complete itself) or a high quality, low protein dog kibble. Of course adding fresh veggies helps too.


----------



## Thistle (Dec 7, 2010)

Of course, of course.
I'm still looking for better options, though.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Reviews are only flip floppy because some people don't fully understand nutritional requirements of rats. Yes subees has been linked to obesity in rats which is terrible for there heath and one of the reasons I don't use it.

Lab blocks are the best thing currently. It does not really get old considering these are rats not people they don't get sick of things the way we do, and since it's meant to be combined with fresh foods there is variety anyway. Not to mention financially labblocks are probably the most afforable food. One costs are added up even with buying store brand stuff Subees is more expensive.

The only time I recommend using a Subees mix alone is unless there is no way to obtain a Lab Block.
The risk of Obesity, the selective feeding, the lack of full nutritional value.....Just not worth it if you can do better.

The other food options are Oxbow Regal rat, which although expensive is probably the best Rat food around. I don't use it because rats tend not to like it.

Mazuri Breeder is a good rat food. Not the Mazuri in pet smart, which is too high in protein unless combined with lots of fresh food to reduce protein intake.

The use of dog food has been pretty much debunked. It is just to high in protein and does not contain the nutrients rats need. In a pinch it may be okay but I would not use it as a staple ever.


----------

